# D&B audiotechnik Speakers/Amps



## herr_highbrau (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

How many of you chaps use D&B Speakers/Amps, as used on the Paris Live 8, and in the royal albert hall? They seem to be rather popular over here in Europe, but I haven't heard much about them from the States.

If you do or do not use them, what do you think of them?

Ta! Jonathan


----------



## DJErik07 (Dec 21, 2005)

I myself have never heard of them or even seen an ad..let alone see them for sale.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Dec 21, 2005)

Uhh, I'm pretty sure d&b is beyond any high school's budget.


----------



## herr_highbrau (Dec 22, 2005)

Hmm

Sorry guys, I didn't mean installed D&B, I was expecting more hiring D&B stuff. It is rather costly to buy, but it's very good hire kit (it is effectively all we hire out from work), very versatile, and it has great control!

For those who haven't heard of it, go to www.dbaudio.com/en/

Just wondering! It's very popular with a lot of schools who hire their equipment (Usually the C Series - C6, C690, and C7s), especially in Edinburgh

Thanks!


----------



## Inaki2 (Dec 24, 2005)

I've used them before, they are amazing systems. Cost wise it was OK, I had 2 CADAC consoles at FOH...so it was a pretty big production.

They're excelent systems, if you wanna hire them I'm sure Masque Sound carries them. If not, I'm not sure who in the US has them.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 24, 2005)

I work at One Dream here in NYC, and we have a healthy stock of E0s, E3s, E9s, and C6s, with e-pac amps for all and a few P1200s with cards for the E9s. They're all pretty popular, and really nice sounding speakers.

The E3s are a pretty common front fill and delay cab on Broadway and Off-Broadway these days. My current show has a handfull as underbalcs, and my last show used them for frontfills and DS foldback. The Acme guys tend to use them for front fill quite often, I'm pretty sure they had them on Fiddler, not sure about the other shows they've got out at the moment, but it's a safe bet.

--A


----------

